# Upper North Platte Status



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

I was up there on Sat checking things out and ran into 2 guys with a paddle cat. They said it goes fine to 6mile with no wood in the riv. It's flowing, so the gauge must be FUBAR. Burn scar across the riv at 6 mile looks bad. I'm curious about 6 mile to prospect/pickaroon section if anyone has beta on that. 
Prospect road is likely still closed from downed trees/snow based on my observation at the top and snow locations looking down the hill. No tire tracks down the hill....
I'm up for an adventure if you need another boat in a few weeks....


----------



## wha1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info, that is a good report. I figured the gauge must be broken. I was hoping to put in at 6mile, so any info from there down would be helpful.


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

My buddies ran it on easter and shared these photos with me. Hopefully, they don't mind I share them here.


----------



## wha1 (Mar 10, 2011)

So sad! Where did you put in/take out?


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

That looks like the same boat I met. They did Routt>six mile from our convo at Routt.


----------



## SaratogaHydro (May 14, 2021)

"Post-wildfire hazards along the North Platte River on the west side of the Snowy Range, Medicine Bow-Routt National Forests, have prompted a temporary camping prohibition for public safety during spring run-off and until hazardous conditions subside. ... Day use of the river and other associated activities such as fishing and rafting may still take place. ... Specific to the North Platte River and its’ tributaries, water flows have potential to increase quickly, carrying burned debris, ash, and soil along with it. Debris, log jams, trees, and strainers, may create new obstacles and/or rapids in the river." See attached and Medicine Bow-Routt National Forests & Thunder Basin National Grassland - Alerts & Notices


----------



## SaratogaHydro (May 14, 2021)

August 29, 2021.
I observed a tree across the entire North Platte River at the bottom of Windy Hole Rapid (just downstream of Routt Access put-in). 

I scouted the river on the right bank, determined that I could not safely float the rapid as the tree is across the entire river and I chose to portage on the right bank.

It’s not exactly floating season (boat dragging season, perhaps) due to low flows (65 cfs on Sunday) … but wanted everyone to be aware of the river hazard, as well as the potential for similar hazards at other locations, especially in and downstream of the Mullen fire burn area.


----------



## SaratogaHydro (May 14, 2021)

I hiked down to Windy Hole Rapid (just downstream of Routt Access put-in) on 4/30/22. The snag/strainer that was across the river on 8/29/21 has shifted downstream. It is no longer across the entire river but does cover some of the river right area near the lower end of the rapid. If you are going to scout Windy Hole, I'd recommend pulling off on river-left, above the rapid.


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks for the wood update. I’ll likely be down there 5/20 so will update with Routt to Prospect info afterwards


----------



## JCB233 (Aug 27, 2020)

New USFS camping restriction on North Platte from Routt access to past Pickaroon as of May 19. No camping within 1000 feet of the river. I spoke with the Ranger several days ago, and Prospect Creek is open as it is BLM and no closure at this time. Also, 6 mile gap campground is open as it’s beyond 1000 foot mark. 
This is going to severely limit camping options for any overnight trip starting in or below Northgate.



https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fseprd1025110.pdf


----------

